# Hot Dogs



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all

Had a great day out but had a couple of scary moments. Wanted to let you guys know especially those with puppies like us.

We went to Kirby Lonsdale today with Cara. Stopped for a cuppa in a cool courtyard, walked down the high street to church & view over the river. Had a sit down & more water for the wee one. She was quite panting by this point.
On the way out of the church yard she had a little flop down then got up again. About 200 yards on she did the same. Got a bit scared at thar point.

Derek picked her up and went & stood in a cooler alley way while I got some more water. She drank some and I poured the rest over her head. We carried her back to the car and repeated the water over her head & drink.

All in all we did not walk far & had more rest stops than our normal walk at home. If you are out on this weather take care & be prepared it doesn't take much.

Cara is fine we stopped at a little pub on the way home for the humans to get watered & she was very happy playing with Billy the collie & Molly the collie GSD cross. She's eaten all her tea and cuddled in on the sofa .... Now she's sleeping like a baby in her crate xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

aww bless her. We can go out for first walk on Wednesday but the weather is going to change so we will probably get watered on by rain!! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a scary walk Kirsty. Sounds like you took the whole thing in your stride though and handled it like a pro. Well done you! Yes, we do need to be very careful in this hot weather ....... especially with dogs in cars . Our little fluffy dogs can really feel the heat in the 'summer'.

Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Same thing happened to Buddy on Thursday id arranged to meet friends and their dogs for a walk but Buddy just found it too hot in the end we had to come home and he was asleep all day ,ive not walked him in the day since ive waited till 6pm when its cooler.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm trying to do all my walks through woods at the moment so we're in the lovely shade with the sun shining though the leaves.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

It is a problem in the heat and if you have black dogs its a real worry.
We use Easidri Cooling Coats for our two, really good to get their temp down after exercise, another thing you can use is the towels, wrap them in the towel. And a budget alternative is the Aquasorb towel from Pets at Home. You store them wet so always ready to use. May not need them again this year but something to think of for next year.

http://www.easidri.com/products/61/high-performance-cooling-coat/

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/aquasorb-dog-towel-by-groomers-36529


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was overheating too this weekend, but we put a paddling pool in the garden which he loved. He dived into it every few hours to cool down and then ran round and round and round and round x_x so much energy!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Same with Nacho. He refused point blank to go out for a walk on Friday and just flopped back down on the sofa. Saturday was better and took him out early evening when it was cooler. Yesterday he got to spend the day on Sennen Cove beach and ran straight for the sea. A big wave went over him but he loved it!! I took my mum who was further up the beach and didn't realise Nacho had gone into the sea. Her actual words were "Ah sooz we've picked up a stray" as Nacho bounded over to her. I was like "No mum, this is Nacho WET" - She doubled up in a fit of giggles. Nacho was not impressed and loved showing off his rat look!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Karen I think you are right about our little fluffy dogs feeling the heat! We were in Richmond Park on Sunday and Dexter kept stopping and resting in the shade- most unlike him. Fortunately there was also a lake that he cooled off in.
My daughter turned our gas fire on one chilly evening before the heat wave- Dexter was horrified and left the room in disgust! My cav would have been right in front of it all night blocking the heat from everyone else!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We've had to hose Eddie down the last few days, thankfully he loves the hose and thinks its a great game!

He has also been going out onto the patio in the evenings while we are inside to keep cool - I had a paranoid moment the other night when I left Eddie out on the patio, hubby watching tv, I went to bed then woke up in a panic and had to get up and check where Eddie was as I thought Graham had left him on the patio!!!

Graham thinks I'm a little bit crazy when I do things like that?!!! Can't understand why?!


----------

